# I need someone or people to talk to.



## RubyJayne (Feb 25, 2015)

I was diagnosed with IBS yesterday morning and I am pretty anxious. My mum says I have had it for years and it has become aggrivated and now inflammed. Most of the month in November I was hospitalised and no one could point out what was wrong, I was given anti-biotics I am allergic to and finally I have answers.

I have severe pain almost constantly and become bloated and constipated. I am 21 nearly 22 and would like as much information as possible for me to get it under control as I get married next year!! .. I am on 10mg buscopan and I had a laxative last night as I was uncomfortable.

Please help!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you ever have a colonoscopy, RubyJayne?


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

this is what im taking:

-peppermint oil (soothes insides)

-msm (not sure what this does exactly but apparantly people have had good results)

-disgestive enzymes (help food digest better)

-betaine HCL (increases stomach acid, only if u think this is a problem)

-L-glutamine (helps gut repair faster)

-slippery elm

-ginger root

-activated charcoal

-grapefruit see extract


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

seahorse said:


> this is what im taking:
> 
> -peppermint oil (soothes insides)
> 
> ...


Can you send me a link to the digestive enzymes you take? Thanks.


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

flossy said:


> Can you send me a link to the digestive enzymes you take? Thanks.


http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/digestizyme-p703/?src=gonato

theyre from a UK site though so you'll probably want to find an american one. there's loads of supplements on amazon you can order.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

seahorse said:


> http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/digestizyme-p703/?src=gonato
> 
> theyre from a UK site though so you'll probably want to find an american one. there's loads of supplements on amazon you can order.


I found something that looks good...

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Digestive-Enzymes-Absorption-Satisfaction/dp/B00ECTU6TA

....but then I Googled something like 'digestive enzymes and chronic constipation' and a couple of articles said chronic constipation has nothing to do with your digestive enzymes (????) and another article I read said it might, so I think I might wait to try digestive enzymes? I don't know (sighs).


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

. im using natural digestive enzymes personally. 
definately give it a go if you ask me it won't do much harm if you do and it doesn't work, i think. and obviously there are a lot of factors that could lead to chronic constipation, but the enzymes just help to break down the food. there no miracle cure, they just help.


----------

